# In memoriam - Peter Patsch



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Today is the first day in my life that I heard about this brave man. Hi was a passionate cyclist who died while driving his bicycle in Bosnia. Today a monument is erected in his honor in the shape of a bicycle named "Ghost bike".

His story is something that touched me so I feel that I have to share it with you.









Full story can be found here:

Peter Patsch and his "Ghost bike"


----------

